# Webcam Chicony CNF8243



## Antarex (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi to all! Sorry for my bad English...

Whether there are chances, what in the new version webcamd will add the driver for Webcam Chicony CNF8243 (integrated in HP ProBook 4510s <NX668EA> notebook)? In Linux and WinXP webcam works fine out the box.

`# usbconfig`


```
ugen3.2: <CNF8243 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```

I am install webcamd-0.1.18, cuse4bsd-kmod, pwcview.

`# kldload cuse4bsd`

`# webcamd -d ugen3.2 -i 0 -v 0`

```
Attached ugen3.2[0] to cuse unit 0
Creating /dev/video0
```

No return to shell, infinite pause, the device video0 wasn't created.

---

`# lsusb`


```
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen3.2: ID 04f2:b159 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
```

Please, help me...


----------



## roman-son (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry on my bad english, I am from Russia. But I have 

```
ugen1.3: <CNF7129 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HI
```
and if i proceed 

```
dhcppc0# kldload cuse4bsd
dhcppc0# webcamd -d ugen3.2 -i 0 -v 0
```
I receive this result:

```
Cannot find USB device
```

Any body help me please


----------



## hselasky@ (Dec 28, 2010)

If you don't specify -B option the software will run i foreground mode.

After that, `ls /dev/video*`

Also consider leaving the -d option, if you only have one webcam.

Check for already running instances:

`ps auxw | grep webcamd`

--HPS


----------

